# LE2 Flex Fuel?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jerry's working on it for the LE2.

To my knowledge, it does not support it in its current state.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

You'd need the ethanol sensor and all the tables are there ready in the tune.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I’m waiting on this, and a turbo replacement. [emoji108][emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes the tables are there, and I have the pins for the ECM but so far we've had some issues with it. I'm still working on it though


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks, Jerry.


----------



## 12sws27 (Nov 23, 2017)

Im curious about this as well. What other vehicles are flex fuel and use the le2? Would it have to be a sensor from a vehicle that uses the same engine? Anyone got a pin out of a 2017 ecm?  what problems are you running into, Jerry?


----------



## 12sws27 (Nov 23, 2017)

Im curious about this as well. What other vehicles are flex fuel and use the le2? Would it have to be a sensor from a vehicle that uses the same engine? Anyone got a pin out of a 2017 ecm?  what problems are you running into, Jerry?


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

Bump any word on this?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I asked for a flex or even just a straight E85 tune when I bought from Jerry at the end of 2018 and he said he couldn't do it.

But that might have changed in the last two years.


----------

